# Shell Rotella T6 $5 Rebate - Ends May 31, 2013



## SpclAgentD (Oct 16, 2001)

I posted this in the MkIV R32 forum as well, since some of those guys use it in their cars. I thought I'd share... 

I currently run it in my MkII Jetta without any issues. If the lab test comes back positive (won't be for a few more months), I may try it in my R32. 

Good for 2 Gallons purchased between March 1, 2013 and May 31, 2013. Have fun! 

Shell Rotella T6 Rebate


----------



## HillRoad1 (Nov 20, 2008)

Shell Rotella T6 5-40 advance auto parts for 13.99 Yes 13.99$ 
http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/we...=shell&vehicleIdSearch=-1&searchedFrom=header 

When you click on next page. It will show 23$,. So show them that online page and fight for price, they should honor their price posted online, I went to two different stores and got me 4 jugs 13.99$ each. They did try to refuse to sell for that price, but hey online price is posted.. 
Way better than That rebate, with this price you may even get rebate


----------



## SpclAgentD (Oct 16, 2001)

Oh sweet! All the better! I think it'll all depend on the manager, but if they take it, take advantage of it! I'm sure people will be happy as long as it's a good deal. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## 1.8Tquattro (Aug 13, 2006)

AutoZone has T6 on sale for $19.99/gal thru June 24th.


----------

